# Need help minimizing / blending shadows



## tirediron (May 23, 2017)

As luck would have it, this image which was supposed to be left on the cutting room floor got included in the client's proof gallery and it turned out to be the one they like.  I cannot in good conscience put this image without the door without doing something to make the shadows a little less like the image was created by a monkey with a Holga...

I would like some guidance on the ways to reduce the contrast between the highlight and shadow areas of the jacket..


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2017)

Have the shadow take the cigarette out of his mouth and get out from between the light and your subject.

I would give the client my sincere apologies for my mistake having that image in the proof gallery.
I would invoke the clause in my contract regarding my discretion on image choices and explain there is to small a chance I could edit the image so it still meets my standards.


----------



## 480sparky (May 23, 2017)

OMG!!!!!! IT'S JAMES DEAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2017)

All fair comment, however I would just as soon avoid mentioning that I've made a rather elementary blunder, assuming I can produce a respectable image.


----------



## weepete (May 24, 2017)

Custom brush with a shadows bump in lightroom is where I'd start. Might take a wee while to get the mask refined enough. Or in photoshop it may be possible to use luminocity masking to separate the tones by luminance and work on it from there.


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2017)

Depending on the guy you might play it up and go with a James Dean look overall?  Maybe custom brush in LR to dodge the shadow, and burn the jacket to even out the two, but the technique described by Dan Ostergren for dodging and burning in PS might work better learning men/Updated OP scroll down to his April 30th post


----------



## Ysarex (May 24, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone (especially Ysarex)!  Looks like I've got what I need.


----------



## tecboy (May 24, 2017)

Nice suit.  Is it Calvin Klein?


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 24, 2017)

Whatever you do, don't forget to put his head back on.


----------



## table1349 (May 24, 2017)

tirediron said:


> As luck would have it, this image which was supposed to be left on the cutting room floor got included in the client's proof gallery and it turned out to be the one they like.  I cannot in good conscience put this image without the door without doing something to make the shadows a little less like the image was created by a monkey with a Holga...
> 
> I would like some guidance on the ways to reduce the contrast between the highlight and shadow areas of the jacket..







Yup, looks like Ysarex fixed ya up.


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2017)

@tirediron thank you for posting this, it's been  a learning experience, to discover that even the best can have their days. Done wonders for making me not feel so bad about my blunders, though I suspect  my blunders still outnumber yours by a high margin.


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @tirediron thank you for posting this, it's been  a learning experience, to discover that even the best can have their days. Done wonders for making me not feel so bad about my blunders, though I suspect  my blunders still outnumber yours by a high margin.


  Don't be too sure about that...  I do a pretty fair line in blunders!


----------



## bianni (May 24, 2017)

Something like this?


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2017)

bianni said:


> Something like this?


Along those lines; unfortunately the blending is a little more obvious than I would like.  Thanks though!


----------

